# Shipping Question



## wdg710 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have to ship my handgun back to Beretta for repairs .... Do I have to ship slide assembly seperate from Gun Body? Thus in two pieces seperate packages / or is it allowable to ship complete handgun? Want to ship privately without going thru FFL. Or must I use a FFL?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i think the answer will be the same in each area .....


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/27935-shipping-handgun-question.html

duplicate post


----------

